# Happy Birthday, Goblin!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And here's to many more!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Goblin! I hope you enjoy a wonderful day and have a wonderful year!! *


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Goblin....
Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY...!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Wayne I hope you have a great Birthday.


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Didnt you just have one of these a year ago. Well Happy Birthday.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey Gobby! Happy Birthday you old man. I suppose you're going to stay up all night celebrating. Just like every other night for you, you party animal.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Made this one just for you, have a Happy Happy


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Gobby!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Goblin!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

A very belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY from me too Goblin!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry I missed your birthday Goblin. Hope it was a happy one!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks for the birthday greetings everyone!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

Goblin said:


> Thanks for the birthday greetings everyone!


Again with the three-headed monster.

Haha, Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Sorry I was late to the party. Happy Birthday


----------

